# Aquatic Hanging Plant - does it exist?



## Nostromos (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I've been reading the forums for weeks now and am starting to get my gear together to start my first real planted tank. I was trying to conceptualize some tank arrangements and I had a thought about plants. Are there any plants that once they start growing will hang down off of a branch/rock or will all aquatic plants grow and float towards the surface? 

I am picturing something like those hanging vines. 
Does anything like that exist?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

If you give plants tons of light, they won't try to stretch and grow twords it.
Some plants will form a carpet due to that.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Roots of Anubias:










It takes time, but roots grow down, in aquatic systems, few things grow from the top down, they are after light which up above and there is little need for support due to water buoyancy.

This might give you want you are after, but will take some time. Penny wort also forms a vine like growth habit.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

What is that one moss that tends to hang down?

I haven't seen it tried out yet but somebody suggested a while back that you could plant a stem plant in a riparium planter and then hang the planter up near the top of the tank but still below the water's surface. A fine-stemmed plant planted like that would have a tendency to spill out of the planter and hang down as it grows.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

hydrophyte said:


> What is that one moss that tends to hang down?


Real weeping moss is painfully hard to find these days (at least I haven't seen it in a while).

Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides will grow downward given enough light and doesn't need to be rooted in the substrate.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh yes _H. leucocephala_ is the same way.


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

As is the new _Hydrocotyle_ with leaves that are a bit more divided than _H. sibthorpioides_.


----------



## Sanie (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi I know this thread is old but i have been looking into the same thing I am trying to aquascape something similar to a willow/weeping tree, I am looking for thin white slightly separated roots/leaves growing downwards. Any ideas?


----------



## brianp603 (Nov 18, 2017)

Pilo moss is a weeping type of moss that stays really compact. I have pads I tied up probably ten months ago that at the most are only 1/4” tall of the mesh without even shearing them(thou I have pulled some strands off it). Just keeps growing down or across wood/ stone. Definitely one of my favorites 
The hydrocotyle mentioned is definitely a good suggestion as well but if left unpruned too long, eventually the stems will start floating towards the surface is they get too buoyant


----------

